# lever revolution



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

has anyone shot the lever revolutions for a 30/30 and how do the shoot


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

My dad and I each bought a couple boxes to try out. With open sights at 100 yards, they group a bit better than the winchester white box power points, roughly 1 1/4" groups, while the powerpoints grouped anywhere between 1 1/2- 2" groups. The Leverevolution also had a higher point of impact. Is this due to better BC? I think so. I have not tried them on game yet though, so I can't comment on that, but I have not been disappointed in any Hornady bullets yet.


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

my uncle uses them and thier devistating on deer. ive shot them and i shot sub 1 inch groups at 75 yds and they penetrate wood deeper than soft pionts and put a bigger whole in a phonebook


----------

